# Stall fronts? What are these "hooks" for?



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

My guess would be for webbed stall guards of some kind. Good for keeping a horse who paws from wrecking a hoof or leg, and to let curious horses have a bit more room to socialize (hang their head out the stall). 

Cheers,
RSS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Agreed- stall guard would be my guess. And thats a huge shed for just one horse!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Stall guards are that big?? :shock: Dude! :lol:


So are stall guards something you can just shove your horse behind and be like "Seeya later, homes!" or are they one of those 'supervision is necessary' sorts of things? I assume you probably have to supervise a horse that's behind a stall guard...

I know, Casey! I'm having a hard time deciding which one is going to be where she's fed and which one I want to attach my cross ties to! Both? Maybe do everything in one? I can't decide. 
I have decided that I'm going to let her choose which one she likes, then do tying and maybe feeding in the other so her favorite isn't associated with anything negative... She's only mildly spoiled... :lol:


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Wish you had a closer pic of the hook, from here it almost looks like staples used to hang a cattle panel of some sort....


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> So are stall guards something you can just shove your horse behind and be like "Seeya later, homes!" or are they one of those 'supervision is necessary' sorts of things? I assume you probably have to supervise a horse that's behind a stall guard...


Depends on the horse. Where I board, we took the door off a "stallion" stall and replaced it with a stall guard so the gelding who uses that stall could put his head out into the aisle. He's the only horse that hasn't ever attempted to escape except when someone left an entire panel off of his run and then he did wander out to go eat grass but who can blame him for leaving via a 10ft hole? :lol:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I can take a closer picture of one of the hook-like things tomorrow.  They are like giant gauge wire curving out of the wall, then back in... Like staples I guess, but without that flat area office staples have.


Hahaha, Delfina! That is too funny.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Stall guards are only a few feet wide, so my guess would be that perhaps when the last folks left, they took their stall fronts with them? It wouldn't surprise me, though it would be a daunting task. Could also be there was a gate or fence up (like hog wire perhaps)?

Cheers,
RSS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks like either an aisle guard (they get 12 ft wide or better) or like a 12 ft cattle panel gate was hooked there. My guess would be the panel gate, more secure and less to worry about. I'd either use that or a 12 foot panel with a 4 ft bow gate in it in that type of shed. If your horse really respects a boundary, then an aisle guard could be ok, I just know mine lasted about 30 mins til someone wanted in the barn when I was cleaning and that was the end of 2 aisle guards. I now have panel gates at the ends of my aisles, so I don't have to shut the big doors all the time.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah I'm guessing it was a stall pannel or a gate, it seems too wide to be a webbed stall guard.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You can order custom stall guards any size. I went to a barn open house and they had them 10 ft to cover the isle ends, I wanted to ask where they got them, but forgot.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Stall guards....their usefulness depends on the horse. When my Paso Fino gelding was younger, he would belly himself under stall guards to get out, so he he's had a wooden door for 22 years :lol:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I would guess they used something like this as a stall front and used the staples to help secure them to the shed.


----------

